

Django 1.6.2 and 1.7a2 released - cdjk
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2014/feb/06/django-162-and-django-17a2-released/

======
mladenkovacevic
I clicked, read, nodded in approval and upvoted.. There's nothing really to
discuss. There are a few new features in 1.7 that people are looking forward
to but nothing really controversial.

Start a discussion about Python 3, on the other hand, and you'll get multi-
page comments.

------
batiste
I see they plan to use pyinotify if installed (Linux only).

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.7/#manageme...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.7/#management-
commands)

Any reason to stay away from the cross plateforme Watchdog?

[http://packages.python.org/watchdog/](http://packages.python.org/watchdog/)

~~~
antihero
Perhaps to keep hard dependencies down? I guess pyinotify is installed on a
lot of environments already or something.

------
jbail
There is a striking contrast on HN between this release and say, when Node or
Rails release a new version. At the one hour point since this was posted and
there are no comments.

Anybody use Django? Or just not excited about this release? I'm genuinely
curious.

~~~
cschmidt
Yes, I use Django, among many people. The 1.6.2 is just a minor bug fix
release. I'll upgrade to it tomorrow, but it isn't that exciting.

I haven't been following 1.7, so someone else will have to comment on that.

~~~
ojii
Built-in schemamigration and refactored app loading in 1.7 are extremely
exciting in my opinion.

~~~
gtaylor
South has worked well for us, but 1.7's built-in migration squashing/rebasing
has me excited by itself. I have to run some really hackish custom stuff to do
this on South right now.

------
naterator
On a related note, Does anyone have any experience with schema migrations in
1.7? Is it similar to South in function and performance? In other words,
should I keep using South, or try to learn to use the new implementation? Do I
need to be a guinea pig?

~~~
jhh
South will not be available in Django 1.7. Django 1.7 migrations have been
developed by the same person that has developed South and can be see as an
official successor to South. Therefore you have no choice but to use the new
migrations.

Here's a link to the Kickstarter campaign which includes all conceptual
information about this:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andrewgodwin/schema-
mig...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andrewgodwin/schema-migrations-
for-django)

Here's a link to the official docs describing how to use migrations and the
upgrade path from South:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/migrations/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/migrations/)

~~~
bennylope
The instructions in the docs cover how to migrate an existing Django project.
What's more interesting to me is whether it'll be possible to have a reusable
app with migrations that is Django 1.7 and Django 1.6-1.4 compatible. Sounds
like not.

------
marcosscriven
I tried Django for the first time last year. I had previously used
Drupal/Joomla, but hated PHP. Plus Django was much lighter weight - it was
easy to build a CMS with it, but also really easy to create something much
more minimal.

